# Trudnoća i porod > Prije začeća >  kako poboljšati kvalitet (morfologiju) spermija

## bianca9

Drage curke bok!
pitanje svima koje nešto znaju o tome kako poboljšati morfologiju spermića (to znači, da su pravilnijeg oblika, tj. "zdravi"). MM ima dosta dobar broj, pokretljivost mu je dobra ali zbog loše morfologije bi mogla ostati trudna i brzo pobaciti (već sam imala 2 spontana i Dr. smatra da bi to i mogao biti razlog). MM pije razne vitamine (C, E, Ginko..) ali zna li netko neki lijek koji je možda posebno dobar za kvalitet (ne npr. pokretljivost) spermića.
Hvala unaprijed na odgovoru! :?   :Crying or Very sad:

----------


## Indi

I ja bih to voljela znati jer se pitam je li to uzrok i mojih spontanih, i baš o tome zadnjih dana dosta razmišljam, mada bi zapravo MM trebao napraviti prvo spermiogram jer glupo je da mislim o tome na slijepo... Bianca znaš li što još o tome? Moj muž inače pije l-cranatin, l-arginin, spirulinu i matičnu mliječ.

----------


## Suzzy

Indi, gdje ste nabavili sve to? Mislim, jel nesto preko recepta ili mozes kupiti?

----------


## ivory

> Indi, gdje ste nabavili sve to? Mislim, jel nesto preko recepta ili mozes kupiti?


Možeš sve kupiti, ali u pojedinim ljekarnama moraš naručiti pa čekati dok dobiju od dobavljača.
MM je na L-carnitini, L-argininu i matičnoj...

----------


## bianca9

Ja sam prošlih strašno puno surfala i čitala o lošim spermiogramima, ali nažalost, sada kad mi treba (jer je MM nedavno dobio nalaz) više ne znam gdje sam točno našla što je dobro za pokretljivost a što za morfologiju. MM je imao i gori nalaz (pritom mislim na broj i pokretljivost) pa sam 3 puta ostala trudna (2x pobačaj u 7 i 6. tjednu, a jednom (NAJVREDNIJEM) se rodio naš sinčić) Sada radimo drugo već više od godinu dana, pa me zato Dr poslao da ponovimo nalaz i ovaj put se pokvarila morfologija. On nam predlaže ICSI a meni se ne ide (zbog novca i gnjavaže) jer se se nekako nadam da bi mogli i prirodno ili inseminacijom u jajovode. Sreća po mene, kod mene je sve OK, pa bi to možda prošlo!
Indy, koliko dugo pokušavate (ako nije tajna!) Jel ti TM radio spermiogram ikad prije?

----------


## bianca9

zaboravih dodati "prošlih mjeseci..."

----------


## bianca9

> Suzzy prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> Indi, gdje ste nabavili sve to? Mislim, jel nesto preko recepta ili mozes kupiti?
> 
> 
> Možeš sve kupiti, ali u pojedinim ljekarnama moraš naručiti pa čekati dok dobiju od dobavljača.
> MM je na L-carnitini, L-argininu i matičnoj...


Ivory, jel tvom loša morfologija (ili općenito, želite poboljšati spermiogram?) Ja ću svom kupiti L-carnitin i davati malo više E vitamina. Čula sam da je dobra neka biljka piskavica(navodno groznog okusa?) :/

----------


## ivory

Naši su "lijeni", tj. slabo pokretljivi   :Razz:

----------


## Indi

bianca9  mi smo prvi put ostali trudni 2003. i to neplanirano, ali ta je trudnoća, nažalost, završila u 6.tjednu. Onda smo napravili pauzu od skoro pune 2 godine jer nismo bili materijalno sređeni (stan, financije...), tako da smo se krenuli opet prošlo ljeto i ja sam ostala trudna u 12.mjesecu, ali je i ta trudnoća otišla, nakon toga sam opet ostala trudna u 3.mjesecu, ali tad sam mislila da mi je test lažno pozitivan jer sam opet prokrvarila, a ni mi puno kasnila M, mada sam sumnjala radi komadića koji su izletjeli, a koji su bili identični komadićima koje sam imala sad nakon spontanog na početku 6.mjeseca (oprostite ne eksplicitnosti). Sve su bile biokemijske, tj. na granici 5.tjedna.

Ja sam napravila hormonske testove i jedino mi malo bio prolaktin povišen, ali sad ga snizujem Vitexom, dok mi je ostalo sve u redu, mislim na uredne M, brisevi, papa test....

MM nije nikad radio spermiogram jer smo nekako mislili da je problem možda u mom progesteronu iako je nalaz bio dobar, i u tome da se bebač ne može implantirati radi njega, ali sad sam pila dabrostane  2x1, te 7 dana poslije ovulacije navečer 1 utrogestan vaginalno. Kako sve to nije pomoglo da se beba održi,  tek sad nakon toliko spontanih  moja me ginekologica  želi poslati u Zagreb na temeljitu obradu, što uključuje i spermiogram, mada priznajem nisam ni ja grizla da me šalje jer nisam si htjela stvarati pritiska. Meni se još uvijek ne ide toliko , ali ima još  do 8.mjeseca kad bismo trebali ići, pa ćemo vidjeti.

U svakom slučaju zadnjih dana se pitam i razmišljam je li uzrok spontanih upravo loša morfologija spermića MM, ali glupo je o tome zapravo razmišljati dok ne napravimo spermiogram, ali kako MM sad opet putuje (poslom je vezan za inozemstvo pa se ne vidimo po mjesec-dva)  znači tek u 8.mjesecu.

Bianca9 želim ti čim prije urednu trudnoću.


Suzzy, imaš u svakoj boljoj ljekarni l-arginin i l-cranatin od Twinlaba su.

----------


## nana1973

Hy,cure! Kod mog MM-a je slaba pokretljivost i pije selen 2*dnevno, E-vitamin 2*, Zn s  C vit. 1*,B-complex 1* i naravno piskavicu.

----------


## Suzzy

Hvala na informaciji. Samo me jos zanima... MM nije radio spermiogram pa mozda nije uopce niti u tome problem, ali ne moze skoditi, zar ne? 
Da uzmem oboje ili je jedan dovoljan?

----------


## Indi

Na što misliš točno Suzzy?

----------


## Suzzy

Mislila sam na L-arginin i L-karnitin. Jel potrebno oboje uzeti ili samo jedan, ali sam se vec odlucila uzeti oba. Jel znas koja im je cijena?

----------


## Suzzy

*bianca9*, evo nasla sam jedan post:

loptica
Pridružen/a: 12. 02. 2006. (20:43:56)
Postovi: 26
Postano: pon svi 15, 2006 10:38 pm    Naslov:    

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Mi smo upravo danas bili u Twinlabu i kupili L-arginin i Acetyl l-carnitine. Zaposlenica je bila vrlo ljubazna, djelovala je vrlo stručno i jasno nam je objasnila zašto predlaže baš te proizvode. S obzirom da kod MM nije problem količina, nego pokretljivost i morfologija, ona predlaže kombinaciju ta dva preparata i uobičajenih multivitamina koje i inače uzima. Nadamo se da će pomoći i da će se i nama posrećiti (inače smo za jesen predbilježeni za ICSI). 

Nadam se da ćete i vi uspjeti, moj prijedlog je da odete osobno u Twinlab i otvoreno porazgovarate o svemu, vidjet ćete da ćete dobiti kvalitetne upute

----------


## bianca9

> Naši su "lijeni", tj. slabo pokretljivi


Ivory, MM bio jučer na razgovoru u Twin labu i rekli mu da ja Acetyl L-carnitin za POKRETLJIVOST, a L-arginin za kvalitet, količinu spermića i sl. Dobio je još i neke antioksidanse i cink. Danke, kupi TM L-carnitin ili ih nazovi pa se konzultiraj s njima. (Sorry ostao mi broj doma, ali nazovi informacije. Adresa im je Vukovarska 74, Zagreb pa traži tel. broj) Ljubazni su pa će te savjetovati.
Također, neka pije cink i selen, C i E vitamin
Držim fige!!  :Smile:

----------


## bianca9

Suzy, hvala na odgovoru. Taman sam napisala Ivory da je MM bio u Twin labu tj. tom Centru zdravog života u Vukovarskoj. Ma, mi smo imali trudnoći i sa lošijim spermiogramom, ali svejedno bi to htjeli popravit za 2. bebu.  :Love:

----------


## bianca9

> bianca9  mi smo prvi put ostali trudni 2003. i to neplanirano, ali ta je trudnoća, nažalost, završila u 6.tjednu. Onda smo napravili pauzu od skoro pune 2 godine jer nismo bili materijalno sređeni (stan, financije...), tako da smo se krenuli opet prošlo ljeto i ja sam ostala trudna u 12.mjesecu, ali je i ta trudnoća otišla, nakon toga sam opet ostala trudna u 3.mjesecu, ali tad sam mislila da mi je test lažno pozitivan jer sam opet prokrvarila, a ni mi puno kasnila M, mada sam sumnjala radi komadića koji su izletjeli, a koji su bili identični komadićima koje sam imala sad nakon spontanog na početku 6.mjeseca (oprostite ne eksplicitnosti). Sve su bile biokemijske, tj. na granici 5.tjedna.
> 
> Ja sam napravila hormonske testove i jedino mi malo bio prolaktin povišen, ali sad ga snizujem Vitexom, dok mi je ostalo sve u redu, mislim na uredne M, brisevi, papa test....
> Draga Indy,
> da i tebi odgovorim. Nadam se da je kod tebe problem taj prolaktin (mislim da ga se lakše sredi od lošeg spermiograma!?) Jednoj mojoj frendici je prolaktin bio koma (udebljala se 20 kg) i nije mogla ostati trudna. Mislim da je loš spermiogram da ne bi tako brzo ostajala trudna. Nama je trebalo više od godinu dana između svake trudnoće uz moj dobra nalaz (naravno i obilje mog stresa). Prvo su nam rekli da nećemo moći prirodno ostvarit trudnoću, pa kad sam odustala i našla fini posao, ostala trudna. Bojala sam se disati od straha da ću po 3. put pobaciti. Ali, srećom trudnoća je bila za poželjeti!. Zato, sredi samo taj prolaktin, napravi osnovne briseve na bakterije, (klamidija, urealplazma...) i PROBAJ se opustiti (Znam da mrziš tu riječ, jer sam ja mrzila kad mi netko kaže: Budi strpljiva i nemoj razmišljati! Moš´ mislit! Koja to žena koja čeka godinama na dijete može biti opuštena. Meni je Dr. Podobnik rekao: Važno je da vas se prima! To te mora tješiti!! samo glavu gore  
> MM nije nikad radio spermiogram jer smo nekako mislili da je problem možda u mom progesteronu iako je nalaz bio dobar, i u tome da se bebač ne može implantirati radi njega, ali sad sam pila dabrostane  2x1, te 7 dana poslije ovulacije navečer 1 utrogestan vaginalno. Kako sve to nije pomoglo da se beba održi,  tek sad nakon toliko spontanih  moja me ginekologica  želi poslati u Zagreb na temeljitu obradu, što uključuje i spermiogram, mada priznajem nisam ni ja grizla da me šalje jer nisam si htjela stvarati pritiska. Meni se još uvijek ne ide toliko , ali ima još  do 8.mjeseca kad bismo trebali ići, pa ćemo vidjeti.
> 
> U svakom slučaju zadnjih dana se pitam i razmišljam je li uzrok spontanih upravo loša morfologija spermića MM, ali glupo je o tome zapravo razmišljati dok ne napravimo spermiogram, ali kako MM sad opet putuje (poslom je vezan za inozemstvo pa se ne vidimo po mjesec-dva)  znači tek u 8.mjesecu.
> 
> ...

----------


## bianca9

Joj, sorry, Indy, nisam skužila da sam počela pisati usred tvog teksta!!
Evo ponovo!!  :Sad:  
Draga Indy, 
da i tebi odgovorim. Nadam se da je kod tebe problem taj prolaktin (mislim da ga se lakše sredi od lošeg spermiograma!?) Jednoj mojoj frendici je prolaktin bio koma (udebljala se 20 kg) i nije mogla ostati trudna. Mislim da je loš spermiogram da ne bi tako brzo ostajala trudna. Nama je trebalo više od godinu dana između svake trudnoće uz moj dobra nalaz (naravno i obilje mog stresa). Prvo su nam rekli da nećemo moći prirodno ostvarit trudnoću, pa kad sam odustala i našla fini posao, ostala trudna. Bojala sam se disati od straha da ću po 3. put pobaciti. Ali, srećom trudnoća je bila za poželjeti!. Zato, sredi samo taj prolaktin, napravi osnovne briseve na bakterije, (klamidija, urealplazma...) i PROBAJ se opustiti (Znam da mrziš tu riječ, jer sam ja mrzila kad mi netko kaže: Budi strpljiva i nemoj razmišljati! Moš´ mislit! Koja to žena koja čeka godinama na dijete može biti opuštena. Meni je Dr. Podobnik rekao: Važno je da vas se prima! To te mora tješiti!! samo glavu gore

----------


## ivory

> ivory prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> Naši su "lijeni", tj. slabo pokretljivi  
> 
> 
> Ivory, MM bio jučer na razgovoru u Twin labu i rekli mu da ja Acetyl L-carnitin za POKRETLJIVOST, a L-arginin za kvalitet, količinu spermića i sl. Dobio je još i neke antioksidanse i cink. Danke, kupi TM L-carnitin ili ih nazovi pa se konzultiraj s njima. (Sorry ostao mi broj doma, ali nazovi informacije. Adresa im je Vukovarska 74, Zagreb pa traži tel. broj) Ljubazni su pa će te savjetovati.
> Također, neka pije cink i selen, C i E vitamin
> Držim fige!!


Hvala bianca9, već smo kupila oba preparata (L-carnitin i L-arginin) i MM još pije i matičnu mliječ koja je jako dobar izvor B-kompleks vitamina, E i A vitamina.

----------


## Indi

bianca9, ma sumnjam da je prolaktin u pitanju jer on je malo poviše granice, a progesteron je prilično dobar s time da otkad pijem Vitex ciklusi su mi se ustalili kao prije nego smo počeli planirati trudnoću, pa vjerujem da se spustio i da je zapravo bio povišen od stresa. Istina, tješi da se uspijemo ostati trudni,bar tako kratko... Napravila sam sve briseve, i sve mi je u redu, od kad idemo kod ginekologa, a to je od 17 godine, znači 10 godina, nikad nisam imala ništa ozbiljnije od gljivica...


A sad, opustiti se, znaš kako je to i sama. Jedan mjesec uspiješ se opustiti , drugi mjesec ne, i sve tako, na dane, na mjesece... Ja ne osjećam toliki pritisak dok se mi hopsamo jer se ne hopsamo isključivo ciljano, tad minimalno mislim, napetost nastane kad se očekuje M, onih zadnjih dana....ali eto, i dalje laganini...a jednom će doći i mali anđeo, sigurna sam, unatoč svemu po prirodi sam veliki optimist i ne dam se.... Isto želim i tebi jednom malenog bebača, čim prije, a ako saznaš što o ovoj tematici još, piši...    :Love:

----------


## ivory

Indi, nebudi tako sigurna za prolaktin. Meni je na zadnjem pregledu  profesorica Latin (koja glasi za velikog stručnjaka u struci) rekla da čak i malo povišeni prolaktin može uzrokovati pobačaj i pošto je moj po zadnjem nalazu bio točno ispod granice, da bi ga dobro bilo još sniziti i to malom dozom bromergona.

----------


## Indi

Neki dan sam čitala i da kofein utječe na bržu pokretljivost spermića.

Koju dozu uzimaju vaši muževi? Moj pije po 1 i to ujutro uglavnom.

----------


## Suzzy

Moj uopce ne pije kavu. Ja sam smanjila na 1 dnevno.

----------


## bianca9

moj pije oko 2 (max 3), a ja isto max 2 (od kojih je ev. jedna espresso, druga nescafe) isto sam čitala da muškima to može ubrzati spermiće, ali bojim se da to baš i ne bi moglo poslužiti kao terapija. Meni kava dobro dođe zbog niskog tlaka, inače je ni ne pijem puno (nekad samo jednu). Kad sam ostala 3. put trudna, pila sam 3 jaka espressa (radila na talijanskom štandu na velesajmu i tako mi je pasalo...) A navodno se od puno kave može pobaciti (čitala sam to više puta). Ma, ak je suđeno da se primi ne bu škodio ni espresso ni posao...

----------


## bianca9

> Mislila sam na L-arginin i L-karnitin. Jel potrebno oboje uzeti ili samo jedan, ali sam se vec odlucila uzeti oba. Jel znas koja im je cijena?


Friške cijene: L- carnitin dođe 372 kune (skup ko pas!), a L-arginin ca 80 kn

----------


## Indi

:Grin:   Drage nisam mislila koliko vaši muževi piju kava dnevno nego tableta l-arginina i l-cranatina.

bianca9 ma jel moguće da je toliko u tvom gradu?

Mi smo l-arginin platili 87 kn (50 kom), a l-cranitin 150 kn (30 kom) od Twinlaba, osim ako ti nije neko drugo pakovanje?

----------


## ivory

Ja sam ih platila isto kao i Indi.
MM pije L-arginin svaki dan, a L-carnitin svaki drugi, jer je od 250 mg, a preporučena doza je 100 mg na dan.
Ustvari bi trebao piti 2 L-arginina jer je on od 50 mg, a i njega preporučuju po 100 mg na dan.
Matičnu mliječ pije tri puta dnevno po 7 kapi.

----------


## nana1973

Jeli ičiji muž pio piskavicu i kakva su iskustva s njom? MM jeste ali još nismo radili spermiogram.

----------


## bianca9

> Drage nisam mislila koliko vaši muževi piju kava dnevno nego tableta l-arginina i l-cranatina.
> 
> bianca9 ma jel moguće da je toliko u tvom gradu?
> 
> Mi smo l-arginin platili 87 kn (50 kom), a l-cranitin 150 kn (30 kom) od Twinlaba, osim ako ti nije neko drugo pakovanje?


Zaboravih dodati, to je cijena za Acetyl L-carnitin (navodno djelotvorniji od samog L-carnitina). MM ide ubrzo u Ameriku, pa ću mu reći da to tamo pogleda (ak je jeftinije, naručite to curke preko interneta kao i ovulacijske trakice) Tamo su vitamini jeftiniji bar 5 puta.

----------


## Suzzy

Hvala na cijenama, idem u nabavku. 

Inace, nasla sam da i Encian ima L-karnitin 500mg 60 kapsula za 80 kn.
Ima li tko iskustva s njim? Nekako mi se cini 500 mg previse, a preporucuju ga 3-4 puta dnevno po 1.

evo link: http://www.encian.hr/index.php?izbor=proizvodi&id=51

----------


## Indi

ivory ovaj l-arginin koji mi imamo je od 500mg, a l-cranatin od 250mg i moj pije po jednu svaki dan. Inače negdje sam čitala kako i kad bi se trebalo što uzimati, po mišljenju jedne doktorice radi bolje apsorbacije. Jedno od ovo dvoje uvečer, a jedno ujutro, ali sad nemam pojma di sam to pročitala. Imate nešto o ovome na sljedećem topicu isto:

http://www.roda.hr/rodaphpBB2/viewto...na+i+larginina



Suzzy to od Encijana je stvarno povoljnije dosta.

----------


## Suzzy

> Suzzy to od Encijana je stvarno povoljnije dosta.


Pa da, zato me i zanima, nije loše uštedjeti koju kunu ako je to ista stvar. Znam da je Twinlab vrlo kvalitetan pa ću zasad kupiti njihov.

----------

mm pije proxeed prasak koji sadrzi acetil l-carnitin. ima oligoastenozoospermiu. pije već 6 mj, radili smo test nakon 3 mjeseca, ali to razdoblje je kratko. pa ćemo probati u 5 mjesecu, pa ako ne bude pomaka, ne znam bi li odustali. usto jede pšenicu.

----------


## Indi

ivona, svakako uz to i Bioastin.

----------


## Pandora Aura Monroe

Da, BioAstin je jako hvaljen. Evo što sam našla o njemu:

_Povljni učinci na opće stanje zdravlja organizma

Prirodni astaxanthin je iznimno moćan antoksidans. Laboratorijske usporedbe apsorpcije slobodnih radikala pokazuju da astaxanthin iz BioAstina ima 550 puta snažnije djelovanje od vitamina E i deset puta snažnije djelovanje od beta-karotena. Ovaj spoj pomaže u zaštiti od štetnih djelovanja zagađenja, ultraljubičastog zračenja, i imunološkog naprezanja. 

Prirodni astaksantin poboljšava kvalitetu sjemena neplodnih muškaraca

Dvoslijepo kliničko istraživanje s kontrolom placebo efekta pokazalo je da prirodni astaksantin iz alge Haematococcus povećava plodnost neplodnih muškaraca. Prethodno je dokazano da prirodni astaksantin povećava plodnost mužjaka životinja, kao što su veprovi i pastusi. Istraživanje je provedeno na muškarcima kod kojih je dokazana neplodnost zbog nenormalne (patološke) kvalitete sperme. Eksperimentalna skupina primala je 16 mg prirodnog astaksantina dnevno u periodu od tri mjeseca, što je dovelo do povećanja broja začeća od 478% u odnosu na placebo grupu. Znanstvenici su zaključili da je uzimanjem prirodnog astaksantina došlo do poboljšanja kvalitete spermija, što je prihvaćeno kao zadovoljavajuće objašnjenje povećane učestalosti začeća._

----------


## bebalina

Prateći sve ove postove mogu zaključiti da ovdje ima dosta iskusnih znalaca koji bi mi mogli dati koristan savjet.
Imam 27 a MM 35 g. Nakon 1,5 godinu redovnih sexual activity nije bilo rezultata, a onda u posljednjih godinu dana dva spontana u 6. i 7. tjednu. Nakon nekih pretraga i briseva za oboje, nalazi uredni, a spermiogram izgleda ovako:
	ref. int	*rezultat*
volumen	>2	*3,2 mL* 
PH	>7.2	*8,0*
koncetracija	>20	*66 mill/mL*
broj spermija u sjemenu	>40	*211 mil/v*
likvefakcija	1 – norm., 2-nenorm.	*2*
vitalnost	>75	*50%*
MOTILITET:	>50 (a i b)	 *44%*
a) motilitet brzo progresivnih 		*32%*
b) motilitet sporo progresivnih		*8%*
c) motilitet stacioniranih		*4%*
d) motilitet nepokretnih		*56%*
leukociti 	<1	*0-1*
MORFOLOGIJA:	>30	
a) morfologija normalni oblici 		*48%*
b) morfologija patološki oblik glave		*41%*
c) morfologija patološki oblik sred. tijela		*10%*
d) morfologija patološki oblik repa		*1%*
cink	1,2-3,5	*0,5 mmol/l*
kisela fosfataza	250-1300	*683 kU/l*
fruktoza	8,3-27,8	*7,8 mmol/l*
citrati	10,4-41,6	*11,3*

Kako i sama vidim da se referente vrijednosti baš i ne slažu s potrebnim, može li netko protumačiti (za razliku od moje G koja je samo rekla da nije najbolji i upuitila urologu koji je na godišnjem) s čime i kojim preparatima bi se ovi nedostaci mogli poboljšati tj. kako najbolje povećati motilitet, vitalnost i popraviti likvefakciju (prije nego urolog zaviri MM u gaće   :Laughing:  ). Jedino što prepoznajem zasigurno da mu treba cinka, a da li će se samo s cinkom poboljšati nešto drugo i na što cink utječe nisam baš sigurna (pored pročitanih prilično dosta foruma)?
Thanks......

----------


## dama

to ti je skroz ok spermiogram više-manje,malo je ta pokretljivocst ispod normale( ovisi kakvi su parametri u kojem labu),al ako si ostvarila dosad 2 trudnoće prirodno nema razloga da ne ostvariš i treću...moj muž ima puno lošiju pokretljivost( a+b=25%, a treba bit više od 40%)al to mu je bilo od stresa,ureaplazme,nakon liječene ureaplazme nalaz mu se dosta pobiljšao,i broj i pojretljivost..zasad radimo na bebi s ovakvim,iza nas je jedan spontani,al dr. nam je rekao da s tim spermiogramom imamo šanse za prirodnu trudnoću,ipak ćemo ga još ponovit za par mjeseci,pa probat s nekim vitaminčićima...

----------


## pujica

cure, o nalazima spermiograma mozete pisati ovdje http://www.roda.hr/rodaphpBB2/viewtopic.php?t=62151

ova je tema iskljucivo za informacije o pripravcima koji poboljsavaju lose nalaze

----------


## thaia28

mm imao je jaaako loš spermiogram, i broj i pokretljivost i morfologija, jedina mogućnost ICSI. Novi nalaz (nakon 4 mjeseca) pokazuje ogromne promjene - sa teške oligoasthenoterato došao je na najlakši stupanj, još malo pa će biti normozoo  :D 
pije čajeve, cink, selen, multivitamine (neke posebne), tribestan i bioastin. Mislimo da nam je upravo bioastin najviše pomogao, pije ga 4 tablete dnevno (inače je preporuka za normalno da se pije 1). nisam niti sanjala da se stanje može toliko popraviti. svima želim puno sreće i još više strpljenja!   :Kiss:

----------


## Lili75

Thaia i mi mislimo da nam je bioastin popravio spermiogram. i isto pije MM 4 puta dnevno (tako nam rekli u Bio and Bio).

----------


## ANKARA

I MM pije BioAstin 4 tablete snevno. Nakon nepunih mjesec dana napravio je spermiogram i upravo se morfologija popravila. Sa 91% morfološki naispravnih palo je na 60%. Pije samo BioAstin i uvjereni smo da je upravo zbog toga.

----------


## tinaka

Moj MM prema preporuci u Twinlabu pije Astaxanthin, l-karnitin, l-arginin, omegu3, antioxidans forumu i cink. 
S time da nisu svi od istog proizvođača, telefonski sam zvala u Twinlabovo savjetovalište, a kako je u našoj najbližoj apoteci bilo tih vitamina ali od različitih proizvođača, ja tako i uzela (nije mi se dalo sad obilaziti apoteke u potrazi da sve kutijice budu iste   :Grin:  ).
Uglavnom, MM me sad kad to pije optužuje da ga se želim što prije riješiti i pokupiti mu lovu s police osiguranja!   :Laughing:

----------


## selena

MM pio L-carnitin, L-arginin, vitamine C i E i cink pa mu nakon tri mjeseca broj spao sa 6,3 na još manjih 4,5 mil/mL, a pokretljivost isto još manja. Sad pije neku čajnu mješavinu već treći mjesec i 18.08. idemo provjeriti kakvo je stanje. Ako se ni sad ne popravi, pokušat ćemo s bioastinom.

----------


## mala_suza

_




 ivory prvotno napisa
					
				





 Suzzy prvotno napisa
					
				
Indi, gdje ste nabavili sve to? Mislim, jel nesto preko recepta ili mozes kupiti?


Možeš sve kupiti, ali u pojedinim ljekarnama moraš naručiti pa čekati dok dobiju od dobavljača.
MM je na L-carnitini, L-argininu i matičnoj...


_
Bok cure,

Ja i muz krenuli smo prema nasoj bebici, "vec" ili "tek" dva mjeseca, sve "po propisu" pratim sluz,BBT, datum i LH no moram priznati da me prilicno iznenadio neuspjeh.

Citajuci forum dosta sam se obeshrabrila vidjevsi koliko je vremena i truda potrebno za zacece (ili su na forumu aktivni samo parovi koji imaju vise problema?).Stjecem dojam kako to ne ide tako lako, pogotovo jer  smo ja i muz vec u godinama, ja 37 MM 41 vec me lovi panika.

Citala sam o nacinu prehrane i pripravcima koji pomazu boljoj plodnosti i kvaliteti spermija pa bi vec preventivno voljela da MM pocne uzimati neke od tih pripravaka.

Kako zelism sacekati jos par pokusaja prije nego idem doktoru, voljela bi imati informaciju dali se L-cranatin,L-arginin te pripravci selena i cinka mogu uzimati i samoinicijativno prije nego ih lijecnik prepise? Dali su to samo nadomjesci prehrani koji nemaju nus pojava?

Vidjela sam da se preporucaju proizvodi od Twinlaba (L-cranatin,L-arginin) no moze li mi neko preporuciti i proizvodaca pripravaka selena i cinka (naravno,ako ih mogu kupiti bez lijecnickog recepta i samoinicijativno).

I P.S.  Moze li me netko ohrabriti nekom dobrom "statisikom",dosta sam obeshrebrena zbog neuspjeha  :Sad:  ?

Hvala lijepa svima unaprijed.  :Heart:  

N.

----------


## Natalina

*mala_suza* s obzirom da tek dva mjeseca radite na bebici još je prerano za bilo kakve zaključke. S obzirom na vaše godine nemate što previše čekati. Sve što si navela; L-cranatin,L-arginin, selen i cink su dodaci prehrani i uzimaju se samoinicijativno,ali ja na tvom mjestu ipak ne bi muža šopala svim tim bez da prvo napravi spermiogram. Spermiogram nije tako "bolna" pretraga   :Smile:  Važno je da znate na čemu ste bez svih tih preparata. Inače i selen i cink imaš od Twinlaba. 
Nažalost statistika je samo statistika i ne moj se previše s tim povoditi.
Ipak odi kod doktora na konzultacije, jer u međuvremenu dok obaviš briseve, hormone.....imat ćeš dovoljno vremena za pokušaje u kućnoj radinosti...

----------


## Indi

*mala_suza* dajte si fore još par mjeseci (za parove ispod 35.god.čeka se do godine dana prije nego se krene na ikakve pretrage, a iznad tih godina  6.mjeseci).

Od l-carnitina puno je bolji acetil l-carnitin jer bolje i brže djeluje. Možete ih uzimati samoincijativno, potraži preko pretražnika i naći ćeš negdje koje su doze uobičajne. No, ja bih krenula za sad samo s Bioasitnom (1X4 tablete dnevno) jer osim što dobar učinak na povećanje spermića, dobar je i za druge stvari.
U svakom slučaju, nadam se da nećete dugo čekati na bebicu i da je sljedeći ciklus već vaš ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

----------


## ZLATKA

cure, možda koja zna kod nalaza - teška oligoasthenozoospermia - što uzimati kao dodatak ???

----------


## nerma

MM pije čaj od Mije Katurića. Uz to mu je rekao da pije E vitamin. da li neko zna smije li piti i bioastin  ????

 hvala Vam

----------


## nerma

Moram napomenuti da se od  čaja popravila se pokretljivos  :D  :D , ali je nažalost morfologojia ostala ista ( ima ih 30 % normalnih ) .

----------


## tikica_69

> Moram napomenuti da se od  čaja popravila se pokretljivos  :D  :D , ali je nažalost morfologojia ostala ista ( ima ih 30 % normalnih ) .


Nama se od tog caja povecala kolicina, ali morfologija ostala ista  :/

----------


## edinas

Dali Profertila pomaze kod azoosperije?  Hvala unaprijed.  Ako iko zna sta mozemo pomoci kod azoosperija neka mi kaze vise sam gotov poludila trazeni lijeka

----------


## Sumskovoce

evo mene....
MM pije 4 tablete na dan, dva BioAstin Supreme i dva Profertila. Budući da je MM kompliciran, odlučila sam ga šopati Profertilom koji u sebi ima sve šta bi inače stalo u 7-10 tableta (cink, selen, vitamin E, L-karnitin, l-arginin, koenzim Q10 itd...ima toga još) 
Ja mislim da je OK kombinirati sve te sastojke, te ako su Vaši muževi manje komplicirani od moga  :Wink:  i pristaju na sve te pilseve, zašto ne. 

Moj prvi IVF se definitivno odgađa jer je MM lud od alergije i stanje mu nije sjajno. To se srećom popravi od sredine 10. mjeseca, u 11. je kao nov. Nadam se da će liječnici na humanoj u Rijeci imat razumijevanja za nas.
Kako se dogovara termin za IVF - pa ovisi od klinike do klinike, u Rijeci dođete na razgovor, doktor vam da preporuku za nalaze koje trebate donijeti, pa mu donesete te nalaze, pa vam preporuči inseminaciju ili IVF. Moje iskustvo što se tiče KBC-a Rijeka je jako dobro i ljudi su ljubazni, dragi i izlaze u susret pacijentima. Naravno da treba razumijet i njih, da su često u gužvi i da se ne mogu baš svakome ponaosob posvetiti, ali kad dođete pred doktora imate svojih 10-ak minuta i tada im je pažnja zaokupljena samo vama i vašom situacijom. Moj doktor Vlastelić je osoba koja nam je dala najviše nade i optimizma u ovim teškim trunucima i jako sam mu zahvalna. Još da nam bebača smiksa i dić ču mu spomenik  :Laughing:

----------


## mishica_zg

pozdrav
zanima me da li je netko od vas probao ovaj proizvod?

http://www.vigshop-hr.com/semenax.php

naime kako navode...povečava količinu i kvalitetu spermija...a pošto sam ja mm već lagano otrovala s raznoraznim preparatima, čajevima i inim...žao mi ga već 

eto ako imate kakvu informaciju bila bi vam zahvalna  :Smile: ))

----------


## Sumskovoce

*mishica zg* tek sam sad vidjela tvoj post. Pročitala sam malo na linku koji si poslala i osim moje urođene skepse prema ičem američkom, sastav ima potencijala. Aminokiseline koje navode, L-arginin i L-karnitin zaista pomažu u proizvodnji sperme, onda ima dosta cinka i to kombiniranog sa aminokiselinama (da se bolje apsorbira) tako da je i to jako dobro za spemu. Eh poslije toga se spominju neke trave za koje nisam nikad čula (osim mace koja je također potvrđeno dobra za mušku plodnost i libido) pa neznam šta bih ti rekla. Po meni proizvod ima potencijala, ali ne vidim vitamine u njemu...navikla sam na drugi pristup kod dodataka prehrani za mušku plodnost. Jesi li čitala knjigu od dr. Marilyn Glenville "Kako povećati plodnost prirodnim putem"? Ako nisi toplo preporučam, zaista je informativna. U njoj se spominju svi elementi važni za proizv. sperme i prijedlozi kombinacija vitamina. Ja sebi naručila Fertility plus for woman preko neta i tek počela piti.

----------


## Tica

MM je prije tri godine popravio nalaz spermiograma sa preparatima koje tu navodite (isto preko rode), sve je uzimao posebno, izračunali smo doze. (l-arginin, l-carnitin, selen, cink i spirulina). Sa samo 3% normalnih je došao na 38%, a pokretljivost s 25% na 44%, usto je nasreću broj spermija dosta veći od potrebnog. Koristio je to 6 mjeseci.
Tek sad nakon tri godine počinjemo radit na trudnoći i nadamo se da su spremiji i dalje živi i zdravi, baš sad gledam taj stari nalaz... nekako nam se nije dalo opet radit spermiogram, tili smo probat prvo ovako pa vidit jel ide, a ne opterećivat se unaprijed.
Mislila sam napravit bar onaj recept s medom i sjemenkama i orašastim plodovima, a spirulinu povremeno uzima i inače.

----------


## mishica_zg

> *mishica zg* tek sam sad vidjela tvoj post. Pročitala sam malo na linku koji si poslala i osim moje urođene skepse prema ičem američkom, sastav ima potencijala. Aminokiseline koje navode, L-arginin i L-karnitin zaista pomažu u proizvodnji sperme, onda ima dosta cinka i to kombiniranog sa aminokiselinama (da se bolje apsorbira) tako da je i to jako dobro za spemu. Eh poslije toga se spominju neke trave za koje nisam nikad čula (osim mace koja je također potvrđeno dobra za mušku plodnost i libido) pa neznam šta bih ti rekla. Po meni proizvod ima potencijala, ali ne vidim vitamine u njemu...navikla sam na drugi pristup kod dodataka prehrani za mušku plodnost. Jesi li čitala knjigu od dr. Marilyn Glenville "Kako povećati plodnost prirodnim putem"? Ako nisi toplo preporučam, zaista je informativna. U njoj se spominju svi elementi važni za proizv. sperme i prijedlozi kombinacija vitamina. Ja sebi naručila Fertility plus for woman preko neta i tek počela piti.



nisam pročitala knjigu, al bacam se u potragu za njom i krećem čitat  :Smile: )
i hvala puno na savjetu
moram priznati da su i mene malo zbunili s tim travama pa sam zato i skeptična...

hvala još jednom....a knjigu idem tražit  :Smile: )

----------


## kriistiina

Da malo podignem temu.... 

U 9 mjesecu sam bila na ICSI-u i pričala s biologicom u svezi spermiograma. Ona je mišljenja da se to ne može nešto specijalno poboljšati, naravno da vitamini ne odmažu.. 

Mi smo pili bioastin nekih 5 mjeseci i poslije njega nam je spermiogram bio najgori ikada  :Sad: ... Prestao ga je piti i sad je na kapsulama ForMen, od njih nam se maloooo poboljšao... Jedemo pelud, med, pijemo propolis, C vitamin..... Probat ću sada nabaviti ovaj Profertil!!!

----------


## krojachica

> Da malo podignem temu.... 
> 
> U 9 mjesecu sam bila na ICSI-u i pričala s biologicom u svezi spermiograma. Ona je mišljenja da se to ne može nešto specijalno poboljšati, naravno da vitamini ne odmažu.. 
> 
> Mi smo pili bioastin nekih 5 mjeseci i poslije njega nam je spermiogram bio najgori ikada ... Prestao ga je piti i sad je na kapsulama ForMen, od njih nam se maloooo poboljšao... Jedemo pelud, med, pijemo propolis, C vitamin..... Probat ću sada nabaviti ovaj Profertil!!!


MM-u je dok. rekao da su spermići koji su sada "u spermiogramu" nastali prije par mjeseci,
Po tome, ako se uzimaju neki preparati za poboljšanje sper., rezultat bi se trebao vidjeti za par mjeseci a ne odmah

----------


## MBB

Bok,

Da li mi možete reći gdje se može nabaviti Profertil? Unaprijed hvala!

----------


## OCUDITE

Urolog je i mm-u preporucio da pije Profertil (nakon terapije za lijecenje kronicnog prostatitisa koju mora u siječnju početi). 
U ljekarni su nam rekli da ga oni mogu iz Austije naruciti i da cemo cekati 3 tjedna. Probaj tako i ti. Uz profertil mu je preporučio Padutin i Proviron-sve zajedno da pije 3 mjeseca. Probaćemo pa što bude. Rekao je da je cijena sva tri preparata za 3 mj. oko 500 eura. Skupo jeste, ali ako pomogne-isplati se.

----------


## kriistiina

Jedno pitanje, zašto dr preporučuju profertil kad mi ga nijedna ljekarna neće naručiti??? Jel netko zna tko u Osijeku naručuje te tablete?

----------


## štrumfeta

kriistina, naruči si preko interneta, to ti je najbolje.
kod nas u zg pretpostavljam da bi ti ljekarna Frebel na Dolcu.
možda da ih nazoveš i pitaš, imaš kontakt na netu.
al im moraš kaparu ostaviti, ne znam koliko ti je to zgodno...
za Osijek fakat nemam pojima. zato velim-napravi to online  :Smile:

----------


## kriistiina

Hvala Štrumfeta! Tako ću onda, već ga naručujem sto godoina, a nikako da naručim  :Smile: ..

----------


## Brunaa

Poz cure,
naletih na temu koja je vezana za problem s kojim se ja i MM borimo pa evo biti ću "kratka":

 MM je u početku imao normozoospermia da bi potom došao preko  oligoteratozoospermia na oligoasthenoteratozoospermia sa smanjenim  volumenom ejakulata, sve skupa loš nalaz traje već 9 mjeseci. Ovu  dijagnozu smo pokušavali  popraviti na razne načine, pio je razne biljne  čajeve (ne mogu navesti kako se zovu jer su to čajevi od tzv. travara  namijenjeni za ovu svrhu), vitamine, bolje rečeno šaku vitamina svaki  dan (bioastin, E, cink, maca potent, koenzim Q10, _a trenutno koristi  tribestan tablete i goji bobice-preporuka biologa iz Poliklinike IVF_),  inače vodi uredan sportski život, ne pije, ne puši, umjereno se bavi  tjelesnom aktivnošću, ali mu je posao jako stresan, i to baš od perioda  kad mu se nalaz pogoršao.

Novi spermiogram će raditi u ožujku pa ćemo vidjeti. Inače, negdje pročitah, cjeli proces spermatogeneze traje 72 dana, što će reći da se nalazi rade minimalno s tim odmakom, odnosno ta 72 dana treba uvijek dodati na terapiju ako "želimo" dati prostora da se njen rezultat i pokaže...

Svima vam želim normozoospermiu  :Yes:

----------


## krojachica

Cure ispricavam se jer znam da je ovo vec negdje napisano ali ja to nikako ne mogu naci.
Dakle radi se o onom receptu, mislim da se radi o kuglicama, koje sadrze sjemenke i jos 
Svasta nesto za popravljanje spermiograma

----------


## bubekica

*krojachica* mozda mislis na "moje" superzdrave kekse?
http://www.coolinarika.com/recept/superzdravi-keksi/

----------


## krojachica

[QUOTE=bubekica;2328037]*krojachica* mozda mislis na "moje" superzdrave kekse?
[url]http://www.coolinarika.com/recept/supe

Hvala ti. Nisam sigurna da li su to ti kolacici. Mislim da je tamo isao i sezam,u kojem ima selena, 
Med i mislim neslane bucine sjemenke (cink +) ....
Uglavnom, mislim da i ove tvoje mogu pomoci jer su definitivno zdravi

----------


## nov@

Pozdrav, zna netko koje su normalne vrijednosti cinka (spermiogram)? Tražim, tražim i nemogu naći  :Confused:

----------


## Nellie

U knjizi _Povećajte plodnost_ savjetuju sljedeće:

Hranjiva tvar		Ž		   M
	Folna kiselina	   400 mcg
	Cink		              30 mg		  30 mg
	Selen		           100 mcg		100 mcg
	Laneno ulje ili	  1000 mg		1000 mg
	GLA i		            150 mg		  150 mg
	EPA		            300 mg		  300 mg
	Vitamin B6		  do 50 mg		do 50 mg
	Vitamin B12		 do 50 mcg		do 50 mcg
	Vitamin E		 300-400 iu		300-400 iu
	Vitamin A		 do 2500 iu		       _
	Mangan		     5 mg		    5 mg
	Željezo	     ako je potrebno	       _
	L-arginin		       _		1000 mg
	L-karnitin		       _		  100 mg

MM ima dijagnozu: asthenoteratozoospermia. Pio je cink, selen, Vitamin B6 i B12 i Bioastin. S tom kombinacijom mu se spermiogram poboljšao. Doduše, nikad nije promijenjena dijagnoza, ali ipak ... 
Zatim mu je androlog na VV preporučio Sexovit Forte (koji je usput rečeno preporučila i dr Pavan-Jukić sa VV) jer kao on nije baš naklonjen Bioastinu, ali nije naveo razlog zašto. Nažalost sa Sexovit Forte nismo primjetili neko poboljšanje.

----------


## Nellie

> U knjizi _Povećajte plodnost_ savjetuju sljedeće:
> 
> Hranjiva tvar		Ž		   M
> 	Folna kiselina	   400 mcg
> 	Cink		              30 mg		  30 mg
> 	Selen		           100 mcg		100 mcg
> 	Laneno ulje ili	  1000 mg		1000 mg
> 	GLA i		            150 mg		  150 mg
> 	EPA		            300 mg		  300 mg
> ...


Nažalost tablica je za vrijeme kreiranja odgovora drugačije izgledala nego sad u samom odgovoru (nije poravnata). Uglavnom prvi stupac predstavlja hranjive tvari, u drugom stupcu su vrijednosti za žene, a u trećem stupcu za muškarce  :Smile:

----------


## tetadoktor

> Pozdrav, zna netko koje su normalne vrijednosti cinka (spermiogram)? Tražim, tražim i nemogu naći


pogledaj ovdje

http://www.poliklinika-harni.hr/Defa...fraStranica=56

----------

